# Your Trading Library



## Jesse Livermore (20 June 2005)

Hi Everybody,

I have been building my trading library and currently have 15 of the best books available, from reminiscenes of a stock operator, to market wizards and trading for living, not to mention the general economic and finance books. 

I like to see books not only as a source of knowledge, but also as a collection that takes pride of place on my book shelf and enhances the feel of my living space. I wanted to ask forum members how big their collections are?


Thanks

Jesse Livermore


----------



## Battman64 (20 June 2005)

I have far to many books and done numerous courses,
on many of these great masters:

W D Gann
R N Elliott
L B Angas
R Schabacker
Jesse Livermore
J Wells Wilder Jr
Charles Dow
John Bollinger

As well as:
Frank Tubbs
Allan Andrews
Dawn Bolton Smith
Nicholas Darvas
William Dunnigan
Richard Donchian
Robert Edwards
Joseph Granville
John Magee
Robert Rhea
George Taylor
Richard Wyckoff
H M Gartley
J M Hurst

And of course:
Guppy,Tate and Larry Williams

Presently reading:
Harry S Dent Jr "The Next Great Bubble Boom"
& Brent Penfold "Trading the Spi"


----------

